# Lowrance X67c Bottom Searching



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Hope someone can help. Say I'm fishing in 7 fow. For no apparent reason, it suddenly says its in 2.3 fow and the entire dial(flasher mode)reflects that depth, then it 4.9, then 6.1, the 7 fow and stable for a while. repeat(display depths vary without pattern and the whole dial reflects the imagined depth) I've played with the sensitivity adjustment without any luck. If there something wrong or is something else out of adjustment?

Harry


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

If you have auto depth "on" turn if off and select your depth range manually.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you! I'll give it a shot in the morning.

Harry


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i go 1 ft for top and 1 fft pass bottom set your depth each time you go out upper and lower


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Turn off auto depth...i can't remember if flasher mode uses it or not. If you are in chart mode turn off auto depth and check the box that activates "chart manual" mode.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

flasher mode does not use it....


----------

